# Band saw blades



## Rustburger (Nov 11, 2019)

Where do you guys buy your bandsaw blades and what brand do you buy?


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 11, 2019)

Highland Woodworking Wood Slicer. 

https://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer-resaw-bandsaw-blades.aspx

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 11, 2019)

I get plain old olsen blades off amazon...


----------



## Patrude (Nov 11, 2019)

Can't beat Highland for their woodslicer blad


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2019)

sorry but wood slicer sucks on green wood and is damned spendy. carbon steel supercuts for me- cheap- and they work.... 143" less than $20

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 11, 2019)

I’m not a production guy like you Mike. They last me a long time, if I don’t kink em (which I’ve been known to do).

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I’m not a production guy like you Mike. They last me a long time, if I don’t kink em (which I’ve been known to do).


wood slicer leaves a very nice surface. Bought 3 of them. did a couple resaws -this was way back. Loved them. Got some green olive from someone here. cut a little and blade was toast. put new one on- toasted it quick. Pressure washed wood- put last one on..... fired saw up and fried that sucker.... then I read. green wood no.... no....no. I can buy 6 blades for what those 3 cost- production- whatever- cheap [email protected] that is me.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 11, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> wood slicer leaves a very nice surface. Bought 3 of them. did a couple resaws -this was way back. Loved them. Got some green olive from someone here. cut a little and blade was toast. put new one on- toasted it quick. Pressure washed wood- put last one on..... fired saw up and fried that sucker.... then I read. green wood no.... no....no. I can buy 6 blades for what those 3 cost- production- whatever- cheap [email protected] that is me.......


Wonder why that is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 12, 2019)

Mike...where do you buy them from?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Wonder why that is.


I think They have a small kerf, thus the nice finished surface. But small kerf-green wood-creates heat and heat destroys the blade. Been using the supercuts for 5 yrs. They have a "gold" blade sorta like wood slicer- not as good but half the price. But it does not like green wood either. a wood mizer blade is 1/8 kerf and uses lubricant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

Rustburger said:


> Mike...where do you buy them from?


https://www.google.com/search?q=sup...7j35i39j0l4.5553j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

on 21" saw I use 3tpi 3/4" and 19" 6 tpi 1/2" the 3tpi is great for sawing thick stuff, and .025 thick. the 6 tpi .032 thick is less aggressive, works much better on hard exotics- does not tend to self feed like 3 TPI. what is self feed - with hard woods the hook pulls wood into blade and instead of you-which makes for erratic cut and  also for thin stuff you want more teeth- this also can induce

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

PS- their biz is 25 miles from me


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

I like to buy from this guy, It is a very small business, and the fellow is getting old so don't know how much longer he will maintain the business, but very fair prices on lennox and starrett blade stock. If you call him, be prepared to talk a while, last time he gave me a whole history lesson on Lennox tool company 
http://www.woodcraftbands.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2019)

I like the small biz also- supercut has been in N. Idaho since I think 1965. small company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Nov 12, 2019)

I buy the Lenox blades here https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/ They have a large selection of custom length bands. I prefer the Woodmaster carbon blades for anything thick. The 1-1/4" 1.3 tpi blades do a good job on green wood or hard woods. I cut stuff to the maximum height of my saw (16" thick) so having an aggressive blade is useful. I've bought a variety of smaller bands and they work well, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 12, 2019)

Steve Smith said:


> I buy the Lenox blades here https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com/ They have a large selection of custom length bands. I prefer the Woodmaster carbon blades for anything thick. The 1-1/4" 1.3 tpi blades do a good job on green wood or hard woods. I cut stuff to the maximum height of my saw (16" thick) so having an aggressive blade is useful. I've bought a variety of smaller bands and they work well, too.



I also buy from here since I can pick them up and it saves me shipping.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 12, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I like to buy from this guy, It is a very small business, and the fellow is getting old so don't know how much longer he will maintain the business, but very fair prices on lennox and starrett blade stock. If you call him, be prepared to talk a while, last time he gave me a whole history lesson on Lennox tool company
> http://www.woodcraftbands.com/



That’s funny because I called him yesterday and ordered 5 blades. Seems like a great guy but yes talked for a long time. After talking with him, I decided to reach out to the group to get more insights.

Have you been satisfied with his product?


----------



## phinds (Nov 12, 2019)

I also buy (not exclusively) from WoodCraftBands. Nice fellow, but as you say, verbose. Blades last quite nicely for the price and make good cuts. I use several different types from him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 12, 2019)

Rustburger said:


> That’s funny because I called him yesterday and ordered 5 blades. Seems like a great guy but yes talked for a long time. After talking with him, I decided to reach out to the group to get more insights.
> 
> Have you been satisfied with his product?


Yea, I'm happy with Lenox blades, very good bang for the buck. Lennox is also what bandsawbladesdirect.com carries.... But I find they are a little cheaper from the old guy...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2019)

Here's an olsen 93-1/2 one for cheap!! 
Used - Very Good
Minor cosmetic imperfection on top, front or sides of item. Item will come in original packaging. Packaging will be damaged.
link


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 13, 2019)

I've been making my own 133" blades for my 18" Jet bandsaw for about $7 each from a long reel that I bought on eBay. There are several Youtube videos on silver soldering your bandsaw blades. I don't cringe as much when a worn or broken blade needs to be replaced, and no longer need to wait for blades to be shipped & delivered. Your final cost per blade mostly depends on finding a reel at a good price since the silver solder tape and paste are inexpensive (in comparison).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 13, 2019)

Karl, did you make a jig to grind an angle on the stock? I watched a youtube video on making your own, and the jig someone made is what looks like it would be real easy to make'm........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 13, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Karl, did you make a jig to grind an angle on the stock? I watched a youtube video on making your own, and the jig someone made is what looks like it would be real easy to make'm........... Jerry (in Tucson)



I made a jig for holding the blade ends together for soldering (using a short piece of aluminum angle iron with a slot cut out), but I haven't made a jig for grinding the scarf joint yet. I simply grind the scarf joint by hand on my a grinder wheel until it looks right (straight across and 1/8 to 3/16" long angle). After soldering then I use a grinding bit on my drill to smooth out the joint so it doesn't clank against my blade guides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 13, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I've been making my own 133" blades for my 18" Jet bandsaw for about $7 each from a long reel that I bought on eBay. There are several Youtube videos on silver soldering your bandsaw blades. I don't cringe as much when a worn or broken blade needs to be replaced, and no longer need to wait for blades to be shipped & delivered. Your final cost per blade mostly depends on finding a reel at a good price since the silver solder tape and paste are inexpensive (in comparison).



Karl, next time you make one up, would it be possible to either video it or take some pix of the process you do?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 13, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I made a jig for holding the blade ends together for soldering (using a short piece of aluminum angle iron with a slot cut out), but I haven't made a jig for grinding the scarf joint yet. I simply grind the scarf joint by hand on my a grinder wheel until it looks right (straight across and 1/8 to 3/16" long angle). After soldering then I use a grinding bit on my drill to smooth out the joint so it doesn't clank against my blade guides.



So, when you cut your stock, you make the length 133 3/8". Do you try to keep the teeth alternating, or do you just cut and weld..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 14, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> So, when you cut your stock, you make the length 133 3/8". Do you try to keep the teeth alternating, or do you just cut and weld..... Jerry (in Tucson)



I cut to length because my 18" bandsaw can easily handle +/- 3/8" tension adjustment. Also, I've never seen a need to keep the teeth alternating at the scarf joint, but I do try to keep the scarf joint between teeth. Btw, my blades are brazed (vice welded) with silver solder tape which can be melted with either propane or mapp gas torch. No expensive welding equipment or welding experience needed.

@ripjack13 ,Youtube has several videos on Bandsaw Blade Brazing. Here's one from woodcraft, but please know that I have no experience uisng this kit since I made my own jig:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I cut to length because my 18" bandsaw can easily handle +/- 3/8" tension adjustment. Also, I've never seen a need to keep the teeth alternating at the scarf joint, but I do try to keep the scarf joint between teeth. Btw, my blades are brazed (vice welded) with silver solder tape which can be melted with either propane or mapp gas torch. No expensive welding equipment or welding experience needed.


what saw do you have?


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 14, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> what saw do you have?



I have an older Jet JWBS– 18 (1 ½ hp 110V) bandsaw with the European Blade Guides that I hate. Thought about replacing the blade guides, but then decided it would be best to just get a better bandsaw at an estate sale or auction someday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 14, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> I have an older Jet JWBS– 18 (1 ½ hp 110V) bandsaw with the European Blade Guides that I hate. Thought about replacing the blade guides, but then decided it would be best to just get a better bandsaw at an estate sale or auction someday.


I had that saw- liked the saw- mine had bearings for guides. I do not like euro guides either.


----------



## Karda (Nov 18, 2019)

I buy Olsen from Packard. i am having a hard time finding 3/8th 3 tooth blades, i can get 1/2 inch but they are hard to adjust to my saw


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 19, 2019)

Snapped my 3/4"ths blade Friday, being stupid free-handing jagged stuff. Put a 1/2" blade on yesterday, waiting a bit before using. Had some twist after being coiled for how many years...Grizzly for price...93 inch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Otterhound (Jan 16, 2020)

For resawing , I buy my 1" Lennox Woodmaster CT 1.3 TPI blades from a local source that is actually less expensive than the internet guys . I am very picky about resawing blades and have had to return a blade or two . They have always been replaced for free . I do not and will not abuse this policy .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 16, 2020)

Karda said:


> I buy Olsen from Packard. i am having a hard time finding 3/8th 3 tooth blades, i can get 1/2 inch but they are hard to adjust to my saw


Supercut has them


----------



## djg (Jan 17, 2020)

What about OS Wood's Timber Wolf bands? Back when I bought my bandsaw, supposedly, they were one of the main contenders, especially for green wood. Maybe they have fallen out of favor since then. Also, I only have a 14 inch Rikon. Maybe the bands cited are better for the beasts you have.


----------

